# Vamos a consolarnos. ¿Cuanto habeis perdido hoy amigos? ¿Estais bien?



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.


----------



## _Ñocla_ (26 Nov 2021)

Yo nada, no he vendido nada.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Yo nada, no he vendido nada.



Buen truco. Asi nunca pierdes. Me lo apunto


----------



## asiqué (26 Nov 2021)

Al final lo del 26 de otro hilo era verdad?
Yo he ganado dinero! he ido a por un carro en el super y algun tonto se habia dejado 1 eurazo!


----------



## Creador de Realidades (26 Nov 2021)

Yo acabo de ingresar 1700 pavos vendiendo 2 PUT de Adidas...No se tú...
Y me vencen otras 3 de SOXL a coste 0 sin ningún problema..


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

El lunes comprare más acciones de Iberdrola y más al SP500....

Espero que pegue un buen petardazo para meter todo lo gordo que tengo en líquido...


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



Yo no he perdido NADA, porque no he vendido NADA, sigo ingresando dividendos y a largo plazo, haré X2 en las del SP500, como siempre.

El precio de un stock es irrelevante si la compañía es sólida.


----------



## galdubat (26 Nov 2021)

Mi Cartera ha bajado
12.000€


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> El lunes comprare más acciones de Iberdrola y más al SP500....
> 
> Espero que pegue un buen petardazo para meter todo lo gordo que tengo en líquido...



Yo tambien quiero que reviente. Pero esta bajada no es suficiente para cargar mas. Asi que ojala que recupere o se hunda un 10% mas


galdubat dijo:


> Mi Cartera ha bajado
> 12.000€



buf, yo nunca he perdido tanto en un dia. Lo maximo unos 6000


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

Hace un mes pasó lo de Evergrande y ya pasó lo mismo, cayeron las bolsas un -5%, y en un mes todo se recuperó y mas. La semana que viene esto se recupera.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Yo tambien quiero que reviente. Pero esta bajada no es suficiente para cargar mas. Asi que ojala que recupere o se hunda un 10% mas
> 
> buf, yo nunca he perdido tanto en un dia. Lo maximo unos 6000



A ver si se junta la tormenta perfecta...un virus mortal de verdad...de los que acojonan de verdad...que no hace falta confinar a multas a la gente...como el SIDA en los 80 pero por el aire....y la inflacion desbocada que haga subir tipos al BCE y la FED.


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Hace un mes pasó lo de Evergrande y ya pasó lo mismo, cayeron las bolsas un -5%, y en un mes todo se recuperó y mas. La semana que viene esto se recupera.



Pero tiene que caer más....eso es muy poco...algo como en el 2008...


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Pero tiene que caer más....eso es muy poco...algo como en el 2008...



Eso ya hoy en dia no pasa, porque para eso está los Bancos Centras y sus QE, algo que hasta 2008 no existía.
Si el minicrash de 2020 se recuperó tan rapido fue por eso mismo, los QE de los Bancos Centrales.
La semana que viene los Bancos Centrales se pondran a comprar masivamente y volverán a subir los precios de las acciones.

Con los QE, expansion cuantitativa, es imposible otro 2008, 2000, 1987, 1929, etc...........


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

En marzo de 2020, el que vendió presa del panico perdio dinero, el que NO vendió y holdeó, gano dinero, y el que holdeó y compró en medio del panico, se forró.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

Ademas hay literalmente cientos de millones de pequeños inversores robinhood degiro IB etc...... al acecho para comprar gangas, el mundo de la Bolsa ha cambiado, se ha democratizado y Buffet y Cia no se dan cuenta de ello. El lunes el SP500 +5%.


----------



## curvilineo (26 Nov 2021)

En corto con petroleo de hace un par de horas


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

curvilineo dijo:


> En corto con petroleo de hace un par de horas



LOL no lo habia visto. Esto empieza a tener buena pinta


----------



## miki (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> El lunes comprare más acciones de Iberdrola y más al SP500....
> 
> Espero que pegue un buen petardazo para meter todo lo gordo que tengo en líquido...



A ver si cae otro 15% y le meto a repsol hasta el sentido...


----------



## Ungaunga (26 Nov 2021)

¿Ha pasado algo?


----------



## Elena Sainz (26 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



El valor liquidativo de mi cartera ha bajado de ayer a hoy poco mas de ochomil euros.

Puede ser mas, que aun queda hasta el cierre americano 

(Estaba pensando en ampliar en las preferentes de Grifols que andan bastante por debajo de mi precio medio. Pero ahora mismo no la quiere nadie, el dividendo está descartado hasta 2024, ya pondera un pico en la cartera y parece que no tiene suelo.. )


----------



## Elena Sainz (26 Nov 2021)

Ungaunga dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado algo?



Algo de una variante nueva pero de oídas te digo, ni idea


----------



## DoctorNikete (26 Nov 2021)

1800 pavos en forex esta madrugada


----------



## urano (26 Nov 2021)

jajaj...he sido un poco extremista...lo de virus digo...espero que no pase nunca...claro.

Pero que baje mucho..lo máximo sin que nadie pierda su empleo...para los que tenemos líquido al acecho ...si...


----------



## Zoeric (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> A ver si se junta la tormenta perfecta...un virus mortal de verdad...de los que acojonan de verdad...que no hace falta confinar a multas a la gente...como el SIDA en los 80 pero por el aire....y la inflacion desbocada que haga subir tipos al BCE y la FED.



No soy muy de insultar, pero si para ganar unos miles de euros quieres que pase eso, eres un imbécil y digo imbécil por no decir hijo de pvta.

Hoy sí, rojo pasión todo. Yo he pillado unas powerBand y unas BABA, a tomar por culo.


----------



## Zoeric (26 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> jajaj...he sido un poco extremista...lo de virus digo...espero que no pase nunca...claro.
> 
> Pero que baje mucho..lo máximo sin que nadie pierda su empleo...para los que tenemos líquido al acecho ...si...



Pues perdona que ya estaba para contestar antes de que escribieras esto


----------



## vurvujo (26 Nov 2021)

(es un simulador)


----------



## vurvujo (26 Nov 2021)

Ungaunga dijo:


> ¿Ha pasado algo?



Viernes negro..... 


En realidad es por una nueva variante del bicho.

Y hay vientos de nuevos encierros por todo el mundo









Stock market news live updates: Wall Street rocked by new COVID variant fears, Dow plunges over 900 points


U.S. stock futures slumped Friday as global markets plunged, amid fears surrounding a new coronavirus variant in South Africa that could lead to new lockdowns.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Reflexive Palomo (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

vurvujo dijo:


> Viernes negro.....



Si es que llevaban 2 semanas avisando del black friday . Tiro de aviso jabali y eso


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Reflexive Palomo dijo:


>



Puro arte de vanguardia. Quien no vea el alma derroida en esa obra es que no tiene sensibilidad


----------



## Abrojo (26 Nov 2021)

BUY THE DIP


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> BUY THE DIP



Que has comprado hoy Abro?


----------



## Arthur69 (26 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



Ganas de partir bocas, joder.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Arthur69 dijo:


> Ganas de partir bocas, joder.



No te cortes, sacalo todo que no es bueno guardar resquemor


----------



## paketazo (26 Nov 2021)

Un grueso me ha dejado una bajada latente respeto a ayer de unos 30K $ y otro grueso me ha dejado una revalorización de 2800$

O sea -27800$ 

Nada que a estas alturas me preocupe demasiado visto el panorama general.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## Abrojo (26 Nov 2021)

yo na, indexado y no he visto pérdidas salvo en la parte de renta fija




Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Que has comprado hoy Abro?


----------



## Futilvago (26 Nov 2021)

Pues unos 15.000 merkels solo hoy.
Sí que debe haber sangre porque Interactive B. va como el culo.


----------



## Blogan (26 Nov 2021)

12k


Me la suda.


----------



## jaimegvr (26 Nov 2021)

El SP500 no ha bajado de los 4600. Un -2%, el TSX un -2,20%.....

Y a esto lo llamais crash???? Aqui pierde dinero el que venda, nada mas. Otra cosa es que invirtais dinero pedido a credito, ahí si que estais locos.


----------



## The Hellion (26 Nov 2021)

A mi me dividindearon fuerte, y entre holdeadores uno no se espera mariconadas, y ahora a mí también me hace buf buf



Me arde y me duele... a lo que me siento me arde, y a lo que camino me duele, camino medio abierto ya...


----------



## Hamtel (26 Nov 2021)

No he perdido nada por que no he vendido.

Mi cartera total sigue en verde pero hoy me ha bajado 6400 lereles


----------



## xzess (26 Nov 2021)

1500€ aprox gran parte debido a la bajada del dólar.
Pero nah, relax, si peta mucho (cosa probable) se compra abajo y listo.


----------



## Xsiano (26 Nov 2021)

Yo estoy comprando lo que vosotros estáis vendiendo, gracias por el favor.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Xsiano dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando lo que vosotros estáis vendiendo, gracias por el favor.



Aqui nadie vende. Nos llevamos las acciones a la tumba con el movil para pagar al barquero


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (26 Nov 2021)

IAG estaba muy baratita , unos dinerillos fueron para allá , iba mejorando y dando alegría... Hoy se ha pegado un ostión ... En fin , paciencia.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> IAG estaba muy baratita , unos dinerillos fueron para allá , iba mejorando y dando alegría... Hoy se ha pegado un ostión ... En fin , paciencia.



IAG tendria que cotizar en negativo para estar barata. Ya es ganas de lios que teneis


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Nov 2021)

No esta mal. Que es eso de derivatives? Se supone que vas apalancado con 10 btc?


----------



## otropepito (26 Nov 2021)

Xsiano dijo:


> Yo estoy comprando lo que vosotros estáis vendiendo, gracias por el favor.



El lunes podría haber todavía un poco más de dolor. Quizás -1 o -2%. No me lanzaría a comprar _entavía. _El lunes por la tarde o el martes le diré a mi subordinado que haga subir las bolsas, si os parece bien.


----------



## xzess (26 Nov 2021)

otropepito dijo:


> El lunes podría haber todavía un poco más de dolor. Quizás -1 o -2%. No me lanzaría a comprar _entavía. _El lunes por la tarde o el martes le diré a mi subordinado que haga subir las bolsas, si os parece bien.



El lunes o hay mucho dolor, o hay gran recovery, usease día volátil. El martes será otro día.
Toca fin de semana largo.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Nov 2021)

a mi lo que me ha jodido es la subida dle eur usd.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2021)

Zerohedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com














¿ EBS ?
MUCHO 1117 FLOTANDO EN EL AMBIENTE​


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (26 Nov 2021)

Los que perdéis en etf serios de SP, NQ.no sabíais que era hora de vender hace unos días con volatilidad baja y de comprar hoy o no tardando muchos días?


----------



## sashimi (26 Nov 2021)

Pues ha sido mal día, no vamos a mentir. Pero bueno, vamos a ser precavidos unos meses que esto no pinta bien


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Nov 2021)

​


----------



## lucky starr (26 Nov 2021)

Yo vendí todo para comprarme un piso. No he perdido nada pero no tengo un puto duro jajaja...No sé que es peor.


----------



## Zhukov (26 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.




Llevaba un mes de pérdidas en la bolsa rusa porque metí más pasta justo en el pico pero pensaba que sería puntual y todo ruido de tambores de guerra, que ya remontaría cuando llegara el invierno. Y justo cuando toca fondo y empieza a remontar, va y ocurre esto. 

Pues con dos fondos de inversiones de diez mil euros, el primero lo tengo en positivo todavía, pero con las pérdidas del segundo he perdido los 2.000 euros de beneficios, y más que perderé el lunes cuando se actualice. Lo peor es que no se ven perspectivas de recuperación y que puede haber guerra en pocas semanas. Yo contaba con un mes de plazo para remontar y salirme sin pérdidas, pero va a ser que no. Ya doy por perdidos los 20 mil invertidos para un par de años lo menos.

Así que corrí a comprar oro aprovechando el bajón, que tengo entendido que pasa así, los que tienen oro lo venden para tener liquidez, y baja antes de que suba como valor refugio. He comprado a 51.100 euros el kilo (20 mil euros), y todavía ha bajado un poco más antes de que cierre el mercado por lo que he perdido otros 200 euros de propina, pero espero que a partir del lunes suba.

Además quería meter 5 mil en plata, pero no he llegado a comprar antes de que se cerrara el mercado, igual mejor así y el lunes baja todavía más.


----------



## lucky starr (26 Nov 2021)

Pues si, jajaja. 

La mini cartera que tengo ahora le voy a tener que dar mucho cariño para que llegue a valer algo.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (26 Nov 2021)

-11.000 pero la cartera es gorda ya


----------



## vvddcc2 (26 Nov 2021)

La cartera a largo plazo no la voy mirando todos los días, pero obviamente por la exposición a empresas petroleras hoy se ha visto afectada.

En cambio en intradía ha salido un buen trade en MRNA, $279 al zurrón.


----------



## Reflexive Palomo (26 Nov 2021)

xzess dijo:


> El lunes o hay mucho dolor, o hay gran recovery, usease día volátil. El martes será otro día.
> Toca fin de semana largo.



Yo apuesto porque habrá sangre. Mira cómo está Europa, va a haber noticias de confinamientos sí o sí, habrán malos datos de Covid. Yo ya estoy atrapado y me lo estoy viendo venir. La semana que viene petada de ojaldre para mi ya desangelada cartera, por lo menos me consuelo pensando que hay gente que está peor que yo, el Barça por ejemplo.


----------



## AH1N1 (26 Nov 2021)

+100 (sí, soy pobre)


----------



## asakopako (27 Nov 2021)

No sé, tengo unos pocos bitcoños, ¿han bajado? Es que los tengo ahí como el que no quiere la cosa, no me preocupa mucho el precio. Cada vez que pega un subidon vendo 1 o medio, pero así de manera casual.


----------



## mindugi (27 Nov 2021)

Sigo en verde, con un 10% menos


----------



## kino_unico (27 Nov 2021)

Cuánto esperaríais para entrar a comprar 5% 10% 15%…


----------



## Zoeric (27 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo na, indexado y no he visto pérdidas salvo en la parte de renta fija



A que estás indexado? Con fondos?
Mis Etf's indexados al sp y al msci world se dieron ayer una buena hostia.



Creo que le voy a entrar a uno de automatización y robótica...a ver si corrije un poco


----------



## jkaza (27 Nov 2021)

El gafe ataca de nuevo


----------



## Diosa-Harley (27 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> El gafe ataca de nuevo



No tiene casa o algun puente bajo el que cobijarse?


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



Hasta que no se vende, no se gana ni se pierde,


----------



## Palimpsesto. (27 Nov 2021)

1500 básicamente por la. Mierda del. Ibex.
De lo que tengo referenciado a usa unos 100


----------



## Elena Sainz (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Si es que llevaban 2 semanas avisando del black friday . Tiro de aviso jabali y eso



Mirando hoy con mas tiempo, casi toda la bofetada me ha venido de *Iberdrola* (me pondera demasiado), al black friday se le ha añadido que le han denegado en USA la licencia para seguir con las obras de un proyecto de redes con Canadá. Lo recurre en quince días. 

Y de algo que llevo en el banco rojo y el azul que se pegaron una buena castaña. El resto, casi todo consumo defensivo, no se ha portado mal y la mayoría de posiciones me siguen en verde. La caída mas gorda de ayer, en % no en efectivo, es de unas pocas AENAS que pillé en marzo 2020. Como curiosidad, las cuatro americanas que llevo casi no se han movido.


----------



## jkaza (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No tiene casa o algun puente bajo el que cobijarse?



Aprovecha para grabar los vídeos durante su paseo hacia el banco de alimentos.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (27 Nov 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Hasta que no se vende, no se gana ni se pierde,



No se si estais de broma repitiendo ese rollo o va en serio?


----------



## Despotricador (27 Nov 2021)

_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Yo nada, no he vendido nada.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



Yo unos 7000€ sobre máximos, pero es sobre unos 70000€ de subida en un año. Tampoco me voy a poner a llorar precisamente.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> No se si estais de broma repitiendo ese rollo o va en serio?



Va en serio


----------



## Abrojo (27 Nov 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> A que estás indexado? Con fondos?
> Mis Etf's indexados al sp y al msci world se dieron ayer una buena hostia.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 851479
> ...



Tpoco miro el dia a día, voy en escala mensual. Tengo Baelo, msci worls pero tb emergentes y small caps


----------



## Elena Sainz (27 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Tpoco miro el dia a día, voy en escala mensual. Tengo Baelo, msci worls pero tb emergentes y small caps



Tú tenías Baelo y los indexados en MyInvestor o en Renta4, mozo?


----------



## auricooro (27 Nov 2021)

Mi cuenta está en 99.000, hace una semana en 112.000. Hace 2 años en 30.000. No me duelen las correcciones, lo único que me da miedo es que suban tipos.

Edit: opero con opciones, si el lunes abre cayendo un 10% todo, a penas perderé 1000 o 2000 euros.


----------



## R_Madrid (27 Nov 2021)

yo he empezado hace poco y no he invertido apenas pero ya acumulo 350

que inutil soy jaja

mejor no vendo 

holdear !


----------



## david53 (27 Nov 2021)

Yo he perdido o dejado de ganar unos 30.000 euros más o menos, ya he dado orden de venta de algunos fondos de renta fija a corto plazo que tenía para tener liquidez en momentos como este para poder comprar alguna acción que se ponga a precios interesantes, ayer mismo compre unas acciones de IAG a 1,56 euros y si sigue cayendo compraré otro tramo más.


----------



## Futilvago (27 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Aprovecha para grabar los vídeos durante su paseo hacia el banco de alimentos.



No te creas, no es mala zona por donde suele grabar sus videos, para mi gusto, de lo mejor de Madrid.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (27 Nov 2021)

En acciones poco....la verdad digamos que he dejado de ganar 1000 leuros....son principalmente defensivas y de las que no son de primera linea. En alguna si sigue cayendo aprovechare las llegadas a soportes para meter mas.....espero llevarme un buen dinerito en un futuro. Y tal como vea el tema el Lunes apostare por Turisticas o No....las estoy esperando mas abajo.....

Los Fondos es otro tema; y para el el Lunes ó Martes, las ganancias en alguno de ellos..pueden a verse minadas o evaporadas con perdidas....menos mal que aposte por sectores inflacionistas....y quizas eso ayude a una subida de nuevo....pero no las tengo todas conmigo.

En fin menos mal que el dinero no me hace falta y mientras: "No se vende no se traducen perdidas o ganancias" Y en eso ya soy un experto....años de curtimiento con las .com y 2008. Soy de aguantar y no vender con perdidas...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

Mediaset España Comunicación, S.A. (TL5.MC)

52,53% % de acciones controlado por personas con información privilegiada
20,36% % de acciones controlado por instituciones
42,88% % de capital flotante controlado por instituciones
149 Número de participaciones de instituciones

Fondos accionistas principales:

- *Vanguard* International Stock Index-Total Intl Stock Indx 2.263.587 31 jul 2021 0,69% 11.351.888
- DFA International Core Equity Portfolio 1.212.258 31 jul 2021 0,37% 6.079.473
- DFA Continental Small Company Series 1.072.499 31 jul 2021 0,33% 5.378.582
- Goldman Sachs International Small Cap Insights Fund 1.055.571 31 jul 2021 0,32% 5.293.688
- Vanguard Tax Managed Fund-Vanguard Developed Markets Index Fund 1.010.703 30 jun 2021 0,31% 5.346.618
- iShares Core MSCI EAFE ETF 861.636 30 sept 2021 0,26% 4.228.909
- iShares MSCI EAFE Small Cap ETF 783.748 30 sept 2021 0,24% 3.846.635
- Vanguard Intl Equity Index Fds-FTSE All World ex U.S.Small Cap Index 607.708 31 jul 2021 0,19% 3.047.655
- First Trust Dynamic Europe Equity Income Fund 600.287 30 jun 2021 0,18% 3.175.518
- Mercer Non-U.S. Core Equity Fd 481.400 30 sept 2021 0,15% 2.362.71









Accionistas principales de acciones de Mediaset España Comunicación, S.A. (TL5.MC) - Yahoo Finanzas


Descubre los accionistas directos, los accionistas institucionales y los accionistas de fondos de inversión de Mediaset España Comunicación, S.A. (TL5.MC).




es.finance.yahoo.com




Da igual cambiar de canal, periodico o radio

SURRENDER 
PARA LA MEDIA LUNA DEL VIERNES 19



O VIENEN LAS CHARO PLEYADIANAS













*SURRENDER *





*750 MILLONES EN DEMANDA PARA BLACKROCK | ASTRAWORLD *











Zoeric dijo:


> A que estás indexado? Con fondos?
> Mis Etf's indexados al sp y al msci world se dieron ayer una buena hostia.
> Creo que le voy a entrar a uno de automatización y robótica...a ver si corrije un poco








​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Nov 2021)

*LA EMPRESA ASTRAWORLD LIGADA A BLACKROCK Y VANGUARD DEL TRAVIS

103.53 -9.08 (8.06 %)*
Después del cierre: 103.53 +0.00 (0.00 %) LYV(NYSE)


yeeeeehhh
yeahhhhhh
YEEEeehaaaaAAAhh


https://www.nasdaq.com/es/market-activity/stocks/lyv


----------



## asiqué (27 Nov 2021)

tengo el curro perfectamente organizado para mi solo.
Lo siento.


----------



## asiqué (27 Nov 2021)

no lo dudo, pero no hay tarea para ustec en mi empresa paco. Todo el trabajo esta ya cubierto.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (27 Nov 2021)

asiqué dijo:


> no lo dudo, pero no hay tarea para ustec en mi empresa paco. Todo el trabajo esta ya cubierto.



Dale una oportunidad al chico. Hay que ayudarse entre foreros


----------



## asiqué (27 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Dale una oportunidad al chico. Hay que ayudarse entre foreros



Otra mas


----------



## Veloc (27 Nov 2021)

Mis REE y enagas han actuado como defensivas que son ofreciéndome tranquilidad. Signet Jewellers tampoco cayó demasiado. Baba continúa en su canal descendente, ahí si que palmo pasta; espero que los yankees no la deslisten.

Tentado a entrar en IAG, pero algo me dice que una segunda ak puede caer.


----------



## jkaza (28 Nov 2021)

Futilvago dijo:


> No te creas, no es mala zona por donde suele grabar sus videos, para mi gusto, de lo mejor de Madrid.



Barrio de Salamanca?


----------



## Futilvago (28 Nov 2021)

jkaza dijo:


> Barrio de Salamanca?



Que va.
Zona fronteriza Ciudad Universitaria / Tetuán.
Buena zona pero nada pija, muy cerca de La Dehesa de la Villa.


----------



## nief (28 Nov 2021)

Alguien sabe como van los futuros para mañana?

Algun insight?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (28 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> Alguien sabe como van los futuros para mañana?
> 
> Algun insight?



segun mis insiders del BCE
dow -6% ibex -11


----------



## nief (28 Nov 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> segun mis insiders del BCE
> dow -6% ibex -11




La virgen si esto es cierto. 

No se si fiarme de alguien que no lleva en el foro mas que 1 año.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (28 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> La virgen si esto es cierto.
> 
> No se si fiarme de alguien que no lleva en el foro mas que 1 año.



Eres un desconfiado. Acaso no conoces a nadie en la FED o en el BCE que te de chivatazos?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (29 Nov 2021)

Pues parece que mañana habra remontada gorda


----------



## Juan Palomo (29 Nov 2021)

nief dijo:


> La virgen si esto es cierto.
> 
> No se si fiarme de alguien que no lleva en el foro mas que 1 año.



Los futuros vienen verdes en USA, un 1%, pero pueden cambiar.


----------



## mol (29 Nov 2021)

Ya esta? todo p'arriba de nuevo?


----------



## Tars (29 Nov 2021)

Del viernes al lunes -2400€. Pero no he vendido, hablo del valor del patrimonio (participaciones * valor liquidativo)


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

*Nasdaq suspends trading in Twitter with reports CEO Dorsey to step down.*

@disclosetv  






__





GDPR Support






www.ajc.com






*Jack Dorsey dimite como consejero delegado de Twitter*
*Elliott Management llevaba más de un año intentando que renunciara por dirigir también la cotizada Square*





Jack Dorsey, fundador de TwitterJim BourgREUTERS
La Razón
Creada.29-11-2021 | 17:05 H
/
Última actualización.29-11-2021 | 17:05 H
El *fundador de la red social Twitter, Jack Dorsey*, ha *dimitido hoy de su cargo como consejero delegado de la compañía*, según ha confirmado Ap. Las acciones de Twitter han llegado a subir hoy más de un 11%​






TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Dimite o lo dimitieron?



LA B 








Brote verde: - Mi propio hilo sobre las caidas de servicios de internet como Facebook . con las cosas que me molan. en vez de 5 deperdigados con paridas


ilDonaldoTrumpo @ilDonaldoTrumpo 4h· LET'S MAKE THIS AN AMAZING WEEK, PATRIOTOS!!! VAMONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS!!! https://gab.com/ilDonaldoTrumpo/posts/107043634818903877 matrix lobby scene SNOWDEN DICE : cc @SenWarren every cable news show just called and said they want you to come on...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

​

@jack* I love twitter*










the clock is ticking4761068178

*Nasdaq tesumes Trading in Twitter after brief suspension*
New York, Nov 29 (UNI/Sputnik) Trading in the shares of microblogging service Twitter resumed on Monday after being suspended briefly on talk that Chief Executive Officer Jack Dorsey is stepping down.
Trading in Twitter was halted on New York’s technology-dominated exchange Nasdaq as the shares rose 3.4% on the day to $48.68.
By *11:04* (a.m. ET (16:04 GMT), they were up 4.9%, trading at $49.38.
The 45-year-old Dorsey, currently CEO of both Twitter and digital payments firm Square Inc, is to step down from his role at the social media company, CNBC reported earlier in the day.
UNI/SPUTNIK GNK
1104 | 114


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (29 Nov 2021)

PUEDE SER ESTO. YO CREO QUE NO SEGUN OTRAS TEORIAS
PERO PODRIA SER UNA EXPLICACION GRADO INTERMEDIO A NIVEL PUBLICO E











D & Frenz


24hrs to respond. He did, smartly. Public view. Q @TheRealKimShady @IsaPeripal




t.me





*905*






*ADIOS JACK 








Q World rder







t.me









no se si es de verdad habria que ir a mirarlo *

_la hora elegida por quien sea que opera la cuenta @Jack si confirmaria | 09:05 | __*905 *__|_








Q Drop 905


Think for yourself. Get real-time Intelligence Drops, Tweets, GETTR and TRUTH. Do Research. Be an Autist. We are the news now. WWG1WGA!




qagg.news




*




*​


----------



## galdubat (7 Dic 2021)

Esto está tarde, despues de que la semana pasada la cartera bajase cuatro cojones y medio.
No veas lo jodido es cuando la cartera está baja y por hazares de la vida, tienes por cojones que desacer la posición, mientras tanto es parte del juego


----------



## Ilmac_2.0 (7 Dic 2021)

Ya estáis con que las bolsas bajan, en EEUU NO PIENSAN EN ESO.


----------



## hortera (7 Dic 2021)

Nadie quiere el Fiat todo a la bolsa k fuerte


----------



## galdubat (7 Dic 2021)

de locura, pero aún no he recuperado lo que bajó


----------



## Diosa-Harley (7 Dic 2021)

galdubat dijo:


> de locura, pero aún no he recuperado lo que bajó



A ver, este hilo es para compartir penas. Enhorabuena igualmente


----------



## mol (8 Dic 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> A ver, este hilo es para compartir penas. Enhorabuena igualmente



La pena que tengo es que con estos vaivenes no se cuando entrar de nuevo. Quiero entrar pero creo esta la bolsa intratable con esas subidas y esos bajones durante este ultimo mes y medio.

Rally de Navidad ? subira en enero, bajara todo en enero ? variante nueva que hara que los mercados bajen ?Se crea una formula magica que cura LA COVID35 y ya no hay mas confinamientos ni PCRs ni ostias?

Miles de dudas y momentos inciertos que al menos para mi hacen que tema entrar ahora en algo. 

No esta un poco inestable todo? O es mi vision de novato? Los que sabeis de esto, que pensais?


----------



## Elena Sainz (8 Dic 2021)

mol dijo:


> La pena que tengo es que con estos vaivenes no se cuando entrar de nuevo. Quiero entrar pero creo esta la bolsa intratable con esas subidas y esos bajones durante este ultimo mes y medio.
> 
> Rally de Navidad ? subira en enero, bajara todo en enero ? variante nueva que hara que los mercados bajen ?Se crea una formula magica que cura LA COVID35 y ya no hay mas confinamientos ni PCRs ni ostias?
> 
> ...



Yo no "sé de esto" pero siempre estoy dentro y comprando si puedo. Si quieres jugar a adivinar te paso la "situación de mercado" según la perspectiva de Alberto Noguera.






Alberto Noguera. Blog en principio personal.







www.albertonoguera.com




También te digo que este chico tenía Google, Amazon y Microsoft en 2018 y vendió todo para jugar a value, que mejor se hubiese estado quieto.


----------



## mol (8 Dic 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Yo no "sé de esto" pero siempre estoy dentro y comprando si puedo. Si quieres jugar a adivinar te paso la "situación de mercado" según la perspectiva de Alberto Noguera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vaya cagada


----------



## Elena Sainz (8 Dic 2021)

mol dijo:


> Pues vaya cagada



Ya sabes, a toro pasado.. pero sí, cagada no haberse quedado quietecito. También lo dice él.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Dic 2021)

Zhukov dijo:


> Llevaba un mes de pérdidas en la bolsa rusa porque metí más pasta justo en el pico pero pensaba que sería puntual y todo ruido de tambores de guerra, que ya remontaría cuando llegara el invierno. Y justo cuando toca fondo y empieza a remontar, va y ocurre esto.
> ...
> 
> Así que corrí a comprar oro aprovechando el bajón, que tengo entendido que pasa así, los que tienen oro lo venden para tener liquidez, y baja antes de que suba como valor refugio. He comprado a 51.100 euros el kilo (20 mil euros), y todavía ha bajado un poco más antes de que cierre el mercado por lo que he perdido otros 200 euros de propina, pero espero que a partir del lunes suba.
> ...



Bueno, pues he pasado de ganar 2.000 a perder 800 euros a día de hoy.


Metí diez mil más para tratar de pillar el rebote pero llegué tarde. Estaba esta semana angustiado y durmiendo mal por las noches y pensando en salir ya aunque fuera perdiendo mil euros, pero como tarda un par de días en ejecutarse la orden esperé a ver en qué quedaba la reunión de Putin y Biden.

Por ahora parece que hay un aplazamiento de la guerra y espero aguantar hasta fin de año como tenía pensado, ahora que llega el frío y sube el petróleo.

Con el oro otro error, metí 25.000 euros antes de que tocara fondo, y he perdido un 1%, ahora parece que está remontando tras dos semanas. Pero bueno, eso ya es a plazo de meses, ya subirá.

de lo que me alegro es de no haber comprado plata que sigue bajando y no sé si ha tocado fondo o todavía puede bajar más al nivel de antes del virus. Pienso comprar cuando venda los fondos, pero todavía no.

A ver si en un mes sube la bolsa un 3% y con eso ya me quedaría a cero.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (8 Dic 2021)

mol dijo:


> La pena que tengo es que con estos vaivenes no se cuando entrar de nuevo. Quiero entrar pero creo esta la bolsa intratable con esas subidas y esos bajones durante este ultimo mes y medio.
> 
> Rally de Navidad ? subira en enero, bajara todo en enero ? variante nueva que hara que los mercados bajen ?Se crea una formula magica que cura LA COVID35 y ya no hay mas confinamientos ni PCRs ni ostias?
> 
> ...



Mi opinion tambien de principiante. Creo que hay mas volatilidad de lo normal, para bien y para mal. Asi que basta con invertir menos para adaptar el riesgo de la cartera. No hace falta que sea todo o nada.
Tambien creo que hay que olvidarse un poco del dia a dia e intentar tener una vision mas de fondo


----------



## lucky starr (9 Dic 2021)

De la volatilidad hay que aprovecharse para comprar en las bajadas. Hay que pensar en el largo plazo. La inversión en materias primas es de alto riesgo. Mejor invertir en un fondo mixto que tenga mas cosas en la cesta. El gestor del fondo sabe mas que tú y lo va a hacer mucho mejor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Dic 2021)

esta cayendo dure huh =?


----------



## hortera (10 Dic 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Aunque sea algo previsible e inevitable siempre duele ver nuestra cartera en rojo intenso.
> Si quereis compartir cifras para compartir el dolor y hacerlo mas llevadero podeis ponerlo aqui.
> Yo entre criptos y bolsa algo mas de 3000 euros.



Cuanto dinero tienes en cripto?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Dic 2021)

parece que esta DESNUTRICIONANDO ciertos valores y mercados

no seais ludapatillas y jugeis estos dias por que parece que esta aun mas amañado de que de costumbre









D & Frenz


Stock market in Hong Kong…. Closed -1.07 Patriots > control




t.me












D & Frenz


Evergrande closes the day at 1.77 Who’s in control? Patriots Remember the Scare event delta from the decode above? 3333 Same as Evergrande symbol 3333




t.me





Stock market in Hong Kong…. Closed -1.07

Evergrande closes the day at 1.77


----------



## nekcab (11 Dic 2021)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Eso ya hoy en dia no pasa, porque para eso está los Bancos Centras y sus QE, algo que hasta 2008 no existía.
> Si el minicrash de 2020 se recuperó tan rapido fue por eso mismo, los QE de los Bancos Centrales.
> La semana que viene los Bancos Centrales se pondran a comprar masivamente y volverán a subir los precios de las acciones.
> 
> Con los QE, expansion cuantitativa, es imposible otro 2008, 2000, 1987, 1929, etc...........



Ok. Pero la pregunta clave aquí es: ¿por cuanto tiempo se mantiene eso?


----------



## nekcab (11 Dic 2021)

Zhukov dijo:


> Con el oro otro error, metí 25.000 euros antes de que tocara fondo,



Hola Zhukov. ¿En una ETF?


----------



## Zhukov (11 Dic 2021)

nekcab dijo:


> Hola Zhukov. ¿En una ETF?



Hola, con BullionVault






 Comprar oro, plata y platino online | BullionVault


Comprar oro y plata en tiempo real a precios del mercado mayorista. Los costes más bajos para el oro y la plata almacenados en cámaras acorazadas de alta seguridad.



oro.bullionvault.es





Y de la bolsa rusa, no hay quien lo entienda, la economía va bien, las empresas dan beneficios, pero la bolsa está por los suelos y no levanta cabeza, ya me resigno que voy a perder entre mil y dos mil euros, pero mientras no haya guerra, aguantaré todo lo que pueda para ver si sube un poquito y al menos no pierdo dinero.


----------



## jaimegvr (12 Dic 2021)

nekcab dijo:


> Ok. Pero la pregunta clave aquí es: ¿por cuanto tiempo se mantiene eso?



Se mantiene hasta que la moneda fiat acabe hiperdevaluada y sustituida por oro o criptos como BTC, ETH, etc.
Dentro de 15 años vereis el precio de las acciones en BTC o ETH.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (12 Dic 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Cuanto dinero tienes en cripto?











Inicio mi cartera de cryptomonedas con mucha fe. Solicito chincheta para el hilo @calopez


Es la siguiente: .................................... Precio compra ADA ............ 399.............. 1,151............... ADA 459 usd DOGE........... 2,844........... 0,1911............ DOGE 543 usd...




www.burbuja.info


----------

